# Phacoemulsification with Intra Ocular Lens CPT



## harrygopsdr (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear All
Our Ophthalmology surgeon plan to perform Phacoemulsification with Intra Ocular Lens surgery,
During the procedure doctor did Phacoemulsification with IOL implantation then patient develop some bleeding complications so doctor plan to explanation of IOL on the same session.
My doubt is how can we code this procedure, because Dr finally explant the IOL.
so that means procedure considered as not done???
i have CPT code 66984/66982? or we can ask for explantation procedure only?
(Please note in our practise no modifiers can be used)
 kindly advice me.


----------



## scorrado (Jun 22, 2012)

You have posted this under Employment.  You  might get a response to your question if you post this under the ophthalmology specialty.  Hope you get someone to help you


----------

